# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره دو دانشگاه

## mobgim

با سلام

دو مورد زیر آیا شهریه دارند ؟ و کلا چه فرقی با دانشگاه های ملی روزانه دارند ؟ 

۱- موسسات آموزش عالی دولتی
۲- پردیسهای دانشگاهی

با تشکر

----------


## aftabezendegi

فک میکنم هردو شهریه دارن و سوای دانشگاهه محیطشون و البته مدرکشونم مهر همون دانشگاه سراسری رو میخوره عین شبانه تقریبا

----------


## edi138485

> با سلام
> 
> دو مورد زیر آیا شهریه دارند ؟ و کلا چه فرقی با دانشگاه های ملی روزانه دارند ؟ 
> 
> ۱- موسسات آموزش عالی دولتی
> ۲- پردیسهای دانشگاهی
> 
> با تشکر


دوست عزیز، اینجوری که شما نوشتی
موسسه اموزش آلی :Y (565):  دولتی نوعی دانشگاهه که وابسته به یک نهاد و یا ارگان خاص دولتیه،و تحصیل در اون رایگانه،و گاهاً امکانات خاص و اضافی هم برای فارغ التحصیلانشون در نظر میگیرن،مثلا دانشگاه های وابسته به قوه قضاییه و...
و پردیس ها دانشگاهی هم شعب یا دانشکده هایی از یک دانشکده دولتی هستند که تحت نظر همون دانشگاه و بصورت روزانه و رایگان دانشجو جذب میکنند،مثلا پردیس ابوریحان دانشگاه تهران..
اما....
اگه منظورتو موسسه اموزش آلی  :Y (565): غیر انتفاهی و غیر دولتی
و یا پردیس های خود گردان دانشگاه هاست ... که کاملا فرق میکنه
اولی یک دانشگاه پولی با وابستگی به یک نهاد دولتیه که ضمن اخذ شهریه مدرک نسبتا مورد قبولی رو واسه کار (بیشتر به درد همون موسسه حامی دانشکده میخوره)میده
و پردیس های خود گردان هم همون شعب بین الملل سابق دانشگاه های مطرح کشور هستند که با اسمی جدید اقدام به جذب دانشجو میکنند، مدرکشون معتبر تر از بقیه(ازاد،پیامنور،غیر انتفاهی)،شهریه هاشون بیشتر(بسیار بیشتر)،و گاها از امکانات و اساتید دانشگاه مادر بهره میبرند.

----------

